# My Five (4 Vostoks And A Buran)



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought it about time to show off my small collection of russians. My collection falls to either russian or Seiko watches, more Seiko's than russsian so far.

Will get around to posting pictures of the Seiko's soon, but the russians are first.

First up is the fisrt Vostok 'Komandirskie' I aquired, and the first watch I had in my collection, it started it all, this is the one to blame 

Nice 2 O'clock wind 'Tank', not zakaz but an early general issue model, love the green dial, an a dark olive Nato.










Next up is a more recent addition, the Radio Room on a matching Nato (my choice). This one is NOS and obtained form the bay last year when a chap was selling a load of these he'd obtained from Russia years ago, I think a few on here got one too.

Great colours and a smart crisp dial, boxed and fully working, I'd been after one of these for ages.










Third up is my only 'zakaz mo', in good used condition, Komandirskie Sub, some wear to bezel, on a dark olive Nato.










Recent re issue this one, Amphibia 1967, had this one new, my birth year too. Had a problem with the crystal fracturing just after I got it, a few others on various other forums and here reported similar occurences, possibly stresses on the crystal, but a quick trip to Rytetime sorted it, on original matching rubber strap marked 1967. A nice solid piece, until you look at the works under the bonnet, a small Vostok movement surrounded by a large white nylon spacer.










Finally, Poljot Buran 3133, with Soviet Bomber logo. Recently serviced by Rytetime, and put on an oiled black strap. Gold effect case version.

Thats it for now, hope you enjoy the small collection.

Cheers, and a Happy New Year, Rich


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Aaaarghhhh, two grails right there... the Radio Room and the 1967! I love that watch, let me know if you ever want to let it go 

...BUT (and this is a big but  )... NATO straps on Vostoks!!?? That's a big NO NO







(well, a lot of folks will disagree with me  )

Oh, and if I remember correctly, you had a Poljot chrono too, sold here not long ago?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very Nice indeed Rich!, particularly liike the RR & Buran :thumbsup:

Best regards Martin


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, the 'radio' is a keeper...at the moment, it was a grail for me too, but hey, my mind changes before the inks dry, so who know's?

The '1967' is a great wacth, with great presence, commanding comments each time it's worn.

Yes, sold a few over the months...and like most, regretted it, a few Poljots,Vostoks, Seiko's and Bulova's, all sold as need's must at the time. Main one I miss is the Poljot International 'Red October' damn good watch that, and mint, never got worn so sold it, I want to wear it now though  and a nice green face Bulova, 219, I think.

Ah, the Nato on Vostok debate, thought that may pop up as soon as I hit the post button, maybe we should call Nato's plain old nylon straps, or get the Russian made version of the strap, then there wouldn't be a problem 

Thanks for the comments. Cheers, rich


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Fray Bentos said:


> Yes, sold a few over the months...and like most, regretted it, a few Poljots,Vostoks, Seiko's and Bulova's, all sold as need's must at the time. Main one I miss is the Poljot International 'Red October' damn good watch that, and mint, never got worn so sold it, I want to wear it now though  and a nice green face Bulova, 219, I think.


Thought that was you... I'm still :wallbash: for missing a Poljot chrono flieger you sold a few months ago... but again, if you fell tired of that rubbish nylon spacer on the 1967...







(that was the one I was talking about, not the RR :naughty: )


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> Recent re issue this one, Amphibia 1967, had this one new, my birth year too. Had a problem with the crystal fracturing just after I got it, a few others on various other forums and here reported similar occurences, possibly stresses on the crystal, but a quick trip to Rytetime sorted it, on original matching rubber strap marked 1967. A nice solid piece, until you look at the works under the bonnet, a small Vostok movement surrounded by a large white nylon spacer.


how bad is that movement? to be honest if it keeps decent time and is somewhat shock resistant its good enough.

like the look of these on the metal bracelet, wasnt able to get one a while back (and no longer looking) but are these LE or what?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great Collection,love the radio room.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, the 1967 is a nice watch and does keep great time, maybe its the size of the case that to me makes the 2416b unit look small, thus the spacer being needed.

Yes, I had a look at the bracelet version too, past experiences of the quality and build of Vostok bracelets put me towards the rubber.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Fray Bentos said:


> Thanks for the comments, the 1967 is a nice watch and does keep great time, maybe its the size of the case that to me makes the 2416b unit look small, thus the spacer being needed.


It's the same 31J movement you get on an Amphibia. Rotor is different though, seems like the undecorated version they sell (sold?) to Vostok Europe, so maybe it has more regulation and QC than the regular movements on the Amphibias.

But... that nylon spacer looks really awful, if that watch was mine I would sell it to Kutusov... :angel_not:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, in the search I did I noticed that the rotor was un decorated, compared to others such as the ones with clear casebacks, not got the cut out 'B' for Boktok.

Will bear you in mind if I decide to sell the nylon spacer :tongue2:


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

the poljot one is very good..i like it..


----------

